# [2010] Grand Timber Lodge ski week auction



## ondeadlin (Nov 22, 2010)

$6,300 for a 2BR ski week, lowest I've ever seen for a GTL ski week (they usually go for $12,000 and up).

The price was definitely impacted by a bad description. No mention of ski or "ski week" in the title, and the season was described oddly. 

Excellent buy for someone, hopefully a TUGGER.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150518067749&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Robert D (Nov 22, 2010)

Is GTL an independent resort not affiliated with one of the big names? It's interesting that they can maintain a high end resort for maintenace fees of $702 per year for a 2BR when the big name guys are charging a lot more than that for 1BR's.  Why such a big difference?


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 22, 2010)

It's probably precisely because they're not affiliated with one of the big names. The big names are large corporations that only get involved when they can make a large profit. How do they do that? Higher fees.


----------



## exyeh (Nov 23, 2010)

I thought I have seen gtl sold for $7500-$8500 on ebay before. $6300 is not low at all considering all the other price drops of ts now.


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 23, 2010)

Those prices have probably been for EOY ownership.

I keep a loose database of eBay sales for Grand Timber and a few other Colorado resorts. Average eBay sales for Grand Timber 2BR ski weeks have stayed above $10,000 in the past year, even with the general decline in timeshare values.

There are probably a few reasons for this: 1. It's a great resort; 2. The fees remain comparatively low; 3. Every unit locks off; 4. Great trade power and rental interest; 5. It's a very popular resort with locals and Denverites because of the ancillary benefits such as free parking and bonus time use.

Grand Timber summer weeks, by comparison, have gone from selling for around $5,000 to as low as under $1,000. That's where you see the real decline IMO.


----------



## exyeh (Nov 23, 2010)

Ondeadlin:
Thanks for letting me know. 
Did you see any sales of Rams Horn resort at Estes Park on ebay or any other places?


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 23, 2010)

No, I'm sorry, I really only watch Grand Timber, Sheraton Mountain Vista, Marriott Streamside and the Hyatts closely.


----------



## Robert D (Nov 23, 2010)

exyeh said:


> Ondeadlin:
> Thanks for letting me know.
> Did you see any sales of Rams Horn resort at Estes Park on ebay or any other places?



We own a summer week at Ram's Horn and I keep my eye open for them. Don't think I've ever seen one come up on Ebay.  Bought ours in mid 2009 from another owner for $7,500 and I've been told this was a good price on it.


----------



## FrostyKev (Jan 23, 2011)

A friend pointed me to this thread.  Yes it was a tugger who picked it up!:whoopie:


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 23, 2011)

Good get, Kev!


----------



## Dave*H (Jan 23, 2011)

I wonder if the new lottery system for winter reservations has had any impact on sale prices.  Some probably consider it a plus, others a minus, but I would think the average resale buyer would be more likely to be a savvy user and therefore less interested in getting a reservation by lottery.  GTR doesn't come up on ebay that often, particularly prime winter weeks so this one sale doesn't tell anything.  Could just be a statistically blip and/or reflection on the general decline in timeshare values.


----------



## FrostyKev (Jan 25, 2011)

I bought after the lottery system went into place, so not sure how it used to work.  I think the new lodge (grand lodge peak 7) and the economy have a lot to do with it.  I was surprised with the price (pleasantly.)

The prices have seemed to come down, but not sure that ebay gives a consistent view of this resort.   The quantities of winter weeks don't seem to hit ebay all that frequently.  

Consider how "open" the resort is right now, I was able to book bonus time at Christmas, the economy has people traveling a bit less than normal, or at least in my opinion. . .


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 26, 2011)

There's a Christmas week on eBay right now, no action at just under $20k. I imagine it'll sell, and it wouldn't surprise me if it sells at that price point or higher, but I think the fact the action is lagging shows the overall market is just very depressed right now.


----------



## FrostyKev (Jan 26, 2011)

It won't sell for higher than 20k, the buy it now is 19,990 

I may be living in a dream world, but I think the high demand ski weeks, eventually, prices will move back up, but for now the market is very limited.  Those with capital, have picked up what they want or can use.  I know my wife has said no more ebay weeks. . . . :rofl:


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 26, 2011)

Completely agree. I would have fought you for that original Grand Timber week, Kev, but I'd just locked up my future skiing needs with an incredible buy on Hyatt points. It is indeed a very nice time to buy, but I think a lot of people have filled their needs, particularly on the high-end stuff.


----------



## Dave*H (Jan 26, 2011)

FrostyKev said:


> I bought after the lottery system went into place, so not sure how it used to work.


The lottery system is only used for the winter float weeks.  The rest of the float seasons are first come, first served with all the weeks for a given season opening up on the same day.  It results in a huge flood of calls that day.  Winter float used to work the same way.


----------



## smtundra (Feb 2, 2012)

*Grand Timber Lodge Owner*

I have 2 annual winter weeks at Grand Timber Lodge, a 2 bedroom and a 3 bedroom.  Bought the first one in 2009 off Ebay (from individual), and the 3 bedroom off ebay in 2010 (from realtor).  Originally we traded into it in 2008 and fell in love with it.  Being able to split it, our goal is to be able to spend 4 weeks in the winter once kids are grown.  This makes more sense than trying to buy a condo and having to deal with renting and maintaining it.  Also, we buy Vail resort passes so we can go multiple times in the year.

Since we never toured with any of the Grand Vacation properties, we have been able to use the bonus time and day use a few times to add to our stay.  I too, think that eventually ski weeks will go up in demand, but I'm sure it will take a while.

I love that the resort has heated walkways, it's peaceful without plows.  I truly believe this resort listens to the owners and can make necessary changes.  I like the reasonable maintenance fees, and I don't need the rooms to be as fancy as a Marriott, but the rooms are very nice.

I've looked at Jovan Realty website and they seem to have some decent prices, but usually not as good as some on ebay.


----------

